# Francis Roberts, Synopsis of Theology



## Travis Fentiman (Oct 25, 2015)

Francis Roberts was an influential English puritan, best known for his _Key of the Bible_, a large introduction to the books of the Bible, and for _God’s Covenants_, the puritan magnum opus on Covenant Theology. Here is a lesser known work of his now made available on the net. It is a summary outline of the whole gamut of theology in ten pages, originally made for the benefit of his flock. This is an airplane view of the whole scope of Christian theology, so one can see its broad layout and understand better how the parts relate to the whole. Please enjoy. 


A Synopsis of Theology, or Divinity 1645, 10 pp., an outline of theological headings​


----------



## timfost (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never seen anything this concise. Thanks for your work, Travis! It's been a great benefit to many.


----------

